# Shake and Bake - Meth



## lazaah (Jun 28, 2010)

I understand completely if anyone flames me for this, but Im looking for a reliable source to a shake and bake meth recipe. Me and my friends may use meth 1 or twice a year, but at the cost of $600 a gram (if your lucky) or $250 for a point (10th gram) its not cheap. I want to learn about the shake and bake production, doesnt mean Im going to follow through with it, but I would like to no what Im in for if I am going to do it, and do it properly to avoid injury etc.

Cheers guys,

PS> I am actually a responsible drug user, hence asking here, a trust worthy source, before delving in


----------



## Down2earth (Jun 29, 2010)

&#65279; &#65279; &#65279; &#65279; &#65279;&#65279;&#65279; &#65279;&#65279; &#65279; &#65279;&#65279; &#65279; &#65279; &#65279; &#65279; &#65279; &#65279; &#65279; &#65279;&#65279; &#65279; &#65279; &#65279; &#65279; &#65279;


----------



## d.s.m. (Jun 29, 2010)

This will end badly.


----------



## baaamalaaam (Jun 29, 2010)

Don't pollute these forums with hard drugs.
Use fucking google or something.
WTF?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 29, 2010)

google shows up 100s of sites giving these recipes, http://www.drugs-forum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=88 thats a forum where ya get more answers than here.


----------



## Forzaitaly1 (Jun 29, 2010)

lazaah said:


> I understand completely if anyone flames me for this, but Im looking for a reliable source to a shake and bake meth recipe. Me and my friends may use meth 1 or twice a year, but at the cost of $600 a gram (if your lucky) or $250 for a point (10th gram) its not cheap. I want to learn about the shake and bake production, doesnt mean Im going to follow through with it, but I would like to no what Im in for if I am going to do it, and do it properly to avoid injury etc.
> 
> Cheers guys,
> 
> PS> I am actually a responsible drug user, hence asking here, a trust worthy source, before delving in


Meth? r u serious? I hope U've already gone throu pot and shrooms and LSD and opium and cocaine before u do meth.


----------



## morfin56 (Jun 29, 2010)

you'll need things like pseudoephedrine out of the OTC meds, drain cleaner, brake fluid and lye. If you don't know what you are doing, the final product could be contaminated with the toxic chemicals. you need a "good" chemistry buddy. I do not encourage the making of meth for you wouldn't even think to make it unless you were addicted, and being addicted would meen your not actually a responsible drug user. this is down right a bad idea to be making meth, you don't want to die.


----------



## lazaah (Jun 29, 2010)

haha cheers guys, ive never done meth pure before, we have quite a bad problem here in nz with meth but the media/goverment calls it "P" or pure. Ive only ever tried it cut down with glucose quite heavily. But interested in learning about the processes, and if the s n b method is that easy then it would be worth it to me on the once every 6 months me and my friends want a few lines.

Forzaitally - I havent considered meth as a hard drug, yeah ive seen all the faces of meth etc, but i would consider opiates harder? I would never touch a needle and cocaine isnt heard of here in new zealand unless you are a millionare of sorts, even then your more likely to use P than coke. Ive definately taken my fair share of acid and shrooms


----------



## shepj (Jun 30, 2010)

lazaah said:


> I havent considered meth as a hard drug


Then maybe you're not mature enough to be using it. It is one of the harder of the hard drugs. 



lazaah said:


> Im looking for a reliable source to a shake and bake meth recipe.





lazaah said:


> I would like to no what Im in for if I am going to do it, and do it properly to avoid injury etc.


These two posts are extremely contradictory. If you want to learn how to synthesize methamphetamine, than learn how to synthesize it.. don't learn how to put anhydrous ammonia in a bottle and take a 50/50 on it not blowing up in your face. The synthesis of methamphetamine can be found by googling:

"pseudoephedrine reduction"

Reduction is the loss of oxygen, so you are taking an oxygen out of pseudoephedrine to get methamphetamine.



lazaah said:


> Me and my friends may use meth 1 or twice a year, but at the cost of $600 a gram





lazaah said:


> I am actually a responsible drug user


Again, two very contradictory posts. If you use meth once or twice a year with some friends, why the fuck do you need a gram?


----------



## fruitrollup (Jun 30, 2010)

fuckin drugs yeah get fucked up


----------



## kalama (Jun 30, 2010)

Here in Hawaii we have one of the highest rates of meth/ice abuse in all of the states. It only takes that one time to go down that bad road, trust me ive seen good people fall too deep to ever come back out. Meth can and will blow up if done wrong, find a new drug.


----------



## Resinman1921 (Aug 2, 2017)

Shake n bake is so simple. Im studdying it at the moment in hopes of helping the youth of this world stay away. 
Ammonia nitrate out of cold packs.
(Or fertilizer as a second option). 
Sudo tablets.
Airo start. Start ya bastered or colmans fuel.
Lye crystals (concrete cleaner or soap making agent)
Lythium from a batterie.

React these in a bottle. 
Syphen off.

Make a smoke bottle with salt and hydrocloric acid. (Drain cleaner). Hit tge liquid with smoke and you have shake n bake.

Who in there right fucking minds would touch this.


----------



## chemphlegm (Aug 2, 2017)

methamphetamine...isnt that the shit they strung our kids out on for decades now, little johnny bites his nails, talks back, is disruptive.....he needs more meth?


----------



## tampee (Aug 2, 2017)

Find a kid prescribed to amphetamines and eat a couple meth ain't any different.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 2, 2017)

I shake... She bakes.

www.rollitup.org


----------



## ROOSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2017)

lithum in a plastic bottle full of NP solvent . . . . 

Yea thats a great idea 

nothing wrong with hydriodic acid redux check erowid


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 11, 2017)

I love doing meth. I AM SO FUCKING GAY.


----------



## etruthfx (Jan 25, 2020)

Ferret91 said:


> No hate mail please or useless information only interested in people's knowledge that no what they are talking bout I allready no a lot as my mates been cooking for sometime mabie you might learn from me too


This thread is from 2010 good luck with that....


----------



## TheSadVeryBadMadGrower (Jan 25, 2020)

Smh....


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 25, 2020)

lol


----------



## conor c (Jan 25, 2020)

This is a weed or psychedelic forum take your meth and piss off to bluelight or something idk about others here but im kinda sick of people posting shit here about coke opium meth or whatever point is this is the wrong place in my opinion ...


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Everyone has to walk their own path. Some roads are terrible. Good luck.


----------



## canndo (Jan 26, 2020)

This is a pleasant old thread, brings back so many warm memories.


----------



## canndo (Jan 26, 2020)

conor c said:


> This is a weed or psychedelic forum take your meth and piss off to bluelight or something idk about others here but im kinda sick of people posting shit here about coke opium meth or whatever point is this is the wrong place in my opinion ...



I always saw it a s a harm reduction area. Lots of younger folks drop in, figure it pot is good and mushrooms are great then maybe "they" were lied to about everything and heroin is perpetually your friend and amphetamine does nothing more than help you clean your mom's house and its just fine to eat 5 2 mil bars of xanax so you can wake up in a scrupulously cleaned jail cell remembering nothing of how you get there


----------



## HobbyGrowArtist (Jan 27, 2020)

ROOSTERMAN said:


> lithum in a plastic bottle full of NP solvent . . . .
> 
> Yea thats a great idea
> 
> nothing wrong with hydriodic acid redux check erowid


i never understood why they would use ammonia nitrate, lye and lithium. just the ammonia part anyway. like is it a catalyst... i was obsessed with chemistry since i was a teen, only used it mostly for making concentrates and brewing homemade wine if that counts.

after watching countless youtube vids on making random compounds and how its done, along with wikipedia and various chemistry books i read over the years (mostly uni books) there is 2 ways to make that illegal product, just from i drew on paper in the form of doodles. in my area that drug is unheard of so it some was to land in town there would be people lining up in front of the cop station to rat them out for brownie points (half the dealers around here are informants) so i would never attempt to make it. 

theres a very similar product on the market thats close to it, nobody never uses as there is no restrictions on it and it seems to be very easy to reduce. its got a few OH groups attached to carbon. everything else is the same in structure.. and there is a material out there thats a good reducer and is very common, not exactly sure if there needs to be a catalyst but one can be found (idk which would work as i never played with this idea). but on paper it looks potential.


----------



## conor c (Jan 27, 2020)

canndo said:


> I always saw it a s a harm reduction area. Lots of younger folks drop in, figure it pot is good and mushrooms are great then maybe "they" were lied to about everything and heroin is perpetually your friend and amphetamine does nothing more than help you clean your mom's house and its just fine to eat 5 2 mil bars of xanax so you can wake up in a scrupulously cleaned jail cell remembering nothing of how you get there



I get your point and agreed harm reduction is important but i still wish it wasnt on here was all if you wanna learn synthesis theres other places online


----------



## New Age United (Jan 27, 2020)

I don't see anything wrong with discussing hard drugs if you don't like it then just ignore it you aren't a moderator.


----------



## lazaah (Jan 29, 2020)

Bahaha. Blast from the past. Never ended up trying this out! It's come down to about $100 a gram here, still wouldnt bother with it. Defo have better things to waste my time with these days!

But yeah, i dont differentiate between soft/hard drugs anymore, and would generally classify them based on risk instead.


----------



## rob333 (Jan 29, 2020)

lazaah said:


> Bahaha. Blast from the past. Never ended up trying this out! It's come down to about $100 a gram here, still wouldnt bother with it. Defo have better things to waste my time with these days!
> 
> But yeah, i dont differentiate between soft/hard drugs anymore, and would generally classify them based on risk instead.


inbox if u want a recipe


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 29, 2020)

lazaah said:


> haha cheers guys, ive never done meth pure before, we have quite a bad problem here in nz with meth but the media/goverment calls it "P" or pure. Ive only ever tried it cut down with glucose quite heavily. But interested in learning about the processes, and if the s n b method is that easy then it would be worth it to me on the once every 6 months me and my friends want a few lines.
> 
> Forzaitally - I havent considered meth as a hard drug, yeah ive seen all the faces of meth etc, but i would consider opiates harder? I would never touch a needle and cocaine isnt heard of here in new zealand unless you are a millionare of sorts, even then your more likely to use P than coke. Ive definately taken my fair share of acid and shrooms


The physicians i at the Free ClinicsHaight Asbury/San Francisco in the 60s said the people that were the worst off, were the meth users.

That means worsse than anything else.

You know the chemicals they use in the shake, and bake method are carcenogenic, without exception???

If you want pure meth, find some Desoxyn.

lithium, draino crystals, Coleman camping fuel, lye, acetone, iodine, ammonium nitrate, dont sound very good for you.

You aint responsible by any stretch of the imagination if you snort this shit.


----------



## lazaah (Jan 30, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The physicians i at the Free ClinicsHaight Asbury/San Francisco in the 60s said the people that were the worst off, were the meth users.
> 
> That means worsse than anything else.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, no doubt they are bad. My chemistry knowledge has come a loooooong way since the decade ago I made this post, and I'm now smart and lucky enough to know the sources od substances i choose to use. However, i barely even smoke dope anymore


----------



## canndo (Jan 31, 2020)

Even if the meth were pure, there just isnt much percentage in using it.

All drugs offer a spectrum, benefits vs retractions. Harm vs help.


Mushrooms are probably on the plus column, you can potentially get more out of them than they extract from you.


Pot is in my opinion a slight positive in that the bad just isnt all that bad.


We could go through each and every substance. Heroin? Negative but it does offer pain relief and succor from existential desperstion.

Cocaine? A negative but ever so slightly, the plus is artificial joy
And appreciation for community.


But meth? What other than a sparkling clean space under your sink, has the substance to offer a life?

Contemplation? Exuberance? Insight? Relaxation? Guidance? Fellowship?


Just eventual sores, a gaunt look and premature organ failure.


Find something else, anything else.


----------



## New Age United (Jan 31, 2020)

canndo said:


> Even if the meth were pure, there just isnt much percentage in using it.
> 
> All drugs offer a spectrum, benefits vs retractions. Harm vs help.
> 
> ...


I take speed about once every 3 months for exactly that reason, to clean my apartment and get the big shit done, I get 20 pills and toss my buddy who gets them 6, I do those 10 pills (I'll usually sell a few) over the course of 3 or 4 days getting a few hours rest on the 2nd and 3rd night, I can eat like a horse on them and the food is so fucking Delicious that that alone makes them worth doing. It gives me a very easy peaceful feeling of well being of course for the first eight hrs the stress comes and goes in waves but after that you just feel good and your focused you're in the zone and you have motivation, I'm schizophrenic and motivation is a serious issue for me.

My buddy who gets the pills does 5 or 6 a day everyday for 20 years now, you can see it in both him and his girlfriend they both look like death warmed over, I was taking them 3 days a week for 6 months but that's cuz I was getting them for free we were working together, I've also did blow every day 1.75 every single day and in the last week I did an oz, $10,000 gone in 3 months, and from my personal experience the blow is much scarier, more stressful draining and addictive, you don't crave speed like you do coke and after a few days of blow you just feel like garbage. I've never done crystal tho so I cant relate to that.

Edit: keep in mind that a few million people taking Pervatin almost defeated 4 world superpowers and almost conquered the world.


----------



## Riverboat2020 (Feb 8, 2020)

conor c said:


> This is a weed or psychedelic forum take your meth and piss off to bluelight or something idk about others here but im kinda sick of people posting shit here about coke opium meth or whatever point is this is the wrong place in my opinion ...


Yeah wtf keep this clean you damn moron do what u want to your body but shake n bake meth... This is where our country and people are worthless because these drugs are so fucked up!! Get off this site unless your talking mj I hate people who do meth it's so unsanitary and your a disgusting mother prick for bringing your problems here scummmmmmmmm baggggg


----------



## Riverboat2020 (Feb 8, 2020)

New Age United said:


> I take speed about once every 3 months for exactly that reason, to clean my apartment and get the big shit done, I get 20 pills and toss my buddy who gets them 6, I do those 10 pills (I'll usually sell a few) over the course of 3 or 4 days getting a few hours rest on the 2nd and 3rd night, I can eat like a horse on them and the food is so fucking Delicious that that alone makes them worth doing. It gives me a very easy peaceful feeling of well being of course for the first eight hrs the stress comes and goes in waves but after that you just feel good and your focused you're in the zone and you have motivation, I'm schizophrenic and motivation is a serious issue for me.
> 
> My buddy who gets the pills does 5 or 6 a day everyday for 20 years now, you can see it in both him and his girlfriend they both look like death warmed over, I was taking them 3 days a week for 6 months but that's cuz I was getting them for free we were working together, I've also did blow every day 1.75 every single day and in the last week I did an oz, $10,000 gone in 3 months, and from my personal experience the blow is much scarier, more stressful draining and addictive, you don't crave speed like you do coke and after a few days of blow you just feel like garbage. I've never done crystal tho so I cant relate to that.
> 
> Edit: keep in mind that a few million people taking Pervatin almost defeated 4 world superpowers and almost conquered the world.


Meth offers no benefit 0 to noneeee tell me a benefit it offers? LOL


----------



## New Age United (Feb 8, 2020)

Riverboat2020 said:


> Meth offers no benefit 0 to noneeee tell me a benefit it offers? LOL


I just did


----------



## New Age United (Feb 8, 2020)

Riverboat2020 said:


> Yeah wtf keep this clean you damn moron do what u want to your body but shake n bake meth... This is where our country and people are worthless because these drugs are so fucked up!! Get off this site unless your talking mj I hate people who do meth it's so unsanitary and your a disgusting mother prick for bringing your problems here scummmmmmmmm baggggg


Stfu you little douchebag, get the fuck outta here


----------



## Riverboat2020 (Feb 8, 2020)

conor c said:


> This is a weed or psychedelic forum take your meth and piss off to bluelight or something idk about others here but im kinda sick of people posting shit here about coke opium meth or whatever point is this is the wrong place in my opinion ...


Lol good answer im into micro dosing shrooms but no benefit from meth stay away from. Heroin I get it makes u feel good but only for so long then addicted to it and your chasing to not be sick and wasting money it's a dumb drug to get involved in from a using stand point. Selling I get some people need to. I took my son through Chi-raq / Chicago and it's sad I feel for these people my son's gonna be a police detective and he's gonna work there and he isn't gonna jam people up but wants to help because it's a life ruining drug! Sorry!!!!


----------



## Riverboat2020 (Feb 8, 2020)

New Age United said:


> Stfu you little douchebag, get the fuck outta here


Im going nowhere u piss ant meth head


----------



## New Age United (Feb 8, 2020)

Riverboat2020 said:


> Im going nowhere u piss ant meth head


You're a stoner, what are ya gonna tell me that smoking weed all day every day is more productive than taking meth once every 3 months?


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 8, 2020)

New Age United said:


> I take speed about once every 3 months for exactly that reason, to clean my apartment and get the big shit done, I get 20 pills and toss my buddy who gets them 6, I do those 10 pills (I'll usually sell a few) over the course of 3 or 4 days getting a few hours rest on the 2nd and 3rd night, I can eat like a horse on them and the food is so fucking Delicious that that alone makes them worth doing. It gives me a very easy peaceful feeling of well being of course for the first eight hrs the stress comes and goes in waves but after that you just feel good and your focused you're in the zone and you have motivation, I'm schizophrenic and motivation is a serious issue for me.
> 
> My buddy who gets the pills does 5 or 6 a day everyday for 20 years now, you can see it in both him and his girlfriend they both look like death warmed over, I was taking them 3 days a week for 6 months but that's cuz I was getting them for free we were working together, I've also did blow every day 1.75 every single day and in the last week I did an oz, $10,000 gone in 3 months, and from my personal experience the blow is much scarier, more stressful draining and addictive, you don't crave speed like you do coke and after a few days of blow you just feel like garbage. I've never done crystal tho so I cant relate to that.
> 
> Edit: keep in mind that a few million people taking Pervatin almost defeated 4 world superpowers and almost conquered the world.


The " I do speed cause I'm lazy and makes food taste good" arguement isn't doing it for me hahaha. Probably one of the funniest things I've read on here tbh


----------



## New Age United (Feb 8, 2020)

bongrip101 said:


> The " I do speed cause I'm lazy and makes food taste good" arguement isn't doing it for me hahaha. Probably one of the funniest things I've read on here tbh


Ya the only thing 8s I don't care, I'm uninterested in life, so I have absolutely no motivation, it helps me get things done, if you are not so lethargic then the drug does not appeal to you.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 8, 2020)

New Age United said:


> Ya the only thing 8s I don't care, I'm uninterested in life, so I have absolutely no motivation, it helps me get things done, if you are not so lethargic then the drug does not appeal to you.


Cope how you will, I guess.


----------



## Mogro (Feb 8, 2020)

They call it speed. But it really slows you down.


----------



## New Age United (Feb 9, 2020)

Riverboat2020 said:


> Meth offers no benefit 0 to noneeee tell me a benefit it offers? LOL


Sorry bro got hammed last night, still don't know what benefit the booze has lol


----------



## conor c (Feb 9, 2020)

Mogro said:


> They call it speed. But it really slows you down.
> 
> You got adhd maybe ?


----------



## conor c (Feb 9, 2020)

New Age United said:


> You're a stoner, what are ya gonna tell me that smoking weed all day every day is more productive than taking meth once every 3 months?


Tell that to artists or musicians smoking weed everyday isnt always as bad thing for everyone


----------



## SFnone (Feb 9, 2020)

regular use of meth almost never ends good. I've known lots of heavy drug users, and the meth heads were always the worst to be around. If they were at the point of rubbing their skin raw and/or staph infections, it was just plain gross... even if only once every three months, still respect it and know where it can lead. Weed will never take you down like meth can. (btw, if you are staying up for days just to clean, you must have a very messy living situation...)


----------



## New Age United (Feb 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> regular use of meth almost never ends good. I've known lots of heavy drug users, and the meth heads were always the worst to be around. If they were at the point of rubbing their skin raw and/or staph infections, it was just plain gross... even if only once every three months, still respect it and know where it can lead. Weed will never take you down like meth can. (btw, if you are staying up for days just to clean, you must have a very messy living situation...)


I am aware of the dangers, I almost bought a thousand pills one time thought about selling them but then realized I would be doing them all the time so I didn't, had the same opportunity with slanging yayo but didn't take it for the same reason. I don't clean constantly I do other shit in the 3 days but I also get my grow room spic and span and the apartment is spotless and neat and tidy, but yes it does get messy quick but I do very well for a schizophrenic most cases are more severe than mine.


----------



## SFnone (Feb 9, 2020)

New Age United said:


> I am aware of the dangers, I almost bought a thousand pills one time thought about selling them but then realized I would be doing them all the time so I didn't, had the same opportunity with slanging yayo but didn't take it for the same reason. I don't clean constantly I do other shit in the 3 days but I also get my grow room spic and span and the apartment is spotless and neat and tidy, but yes it does get messy quick but I do very well for a schizophrenic most cases are more severe than mine.


yeah, I wasn't trying to give you a hard time or anything, I just want it to be clear for anybody who doesn't know, that it can go bad fast.


----------



## SFnone (Feb 9, 2020)

and for anybody who doesn't know what I meant by rubbing the skin or "staph"-


----------



## New Age United (Feb 9, 2020)

SFnone said:


> and for anybody who doesn't know what I meant by rubbing the skin or "staph"-


Ya that's pretty sick I've never experienced this on speed


----------



## SFnone (Feb 9, 2020)

it's because of a several things that meth does to your skin, and what you either do or don't do that will make things worse- excessive rubbing/itching against depleted skin, and poor hygiene that can lead to infection... usually only heavy users experience it, but meth is one of those things where a little leads to a lot, which is why I say be careful using even a little, because it can quickly get out of hand.


----------



## rob333 (Feb 11, 2020)

canndo said:


> Even if the meth were pure, there just isnt much percentage in using it.
> 
> All drugs offer a spectrum, benefits vs retractions. Harm vs help.
> 
> ...


i see u have never gone on a mad mission on meth


----------



## rob333 (Feb 11, 2020)

SFnone said:


> it's because of a several things that meth does to your skin, and what you either do or don't do that will make things worse- excessive rubbing/itching against depleted skin, and poor hygiene that can lead to infection... usually only heavy users experience it, but meth is one of those things where a little leads to a lot, which is why I say be careful using even a little, because it can quickly get out of hand.


also i have known people that have been on meth a good 10-12 years and they look nothing like these meth heads dirty cunts that dont wash fall apart


----------



## ChocoKush (Feb 11, 2020)

rob333 said:


> also i have known people that have been on meth a good 10-12 years and they look nothing like these meth heads dirty cunts that dont wash fall apart


Same i know people who do it everday and are normal people who go to work everday and have stuff in life and not a POS

the people who do drug and become a POS are already a POS before they do the drug.


----------



## dandyrandy (Feb 11, 2020)

Don't smoke meff....


----------



## New Age United (Feb 11, 2020)

ChocoKush said:


> Same i know people who do it everday and are normal people who go to work everday and have stuff in life and not a POS
> 
> the people who do drug and become a POS are already a POS before they do the drug.


100% I know father's on jib and blow that are still good dad's


----------



## Budget Buds (Feb 14, 2020)

conor c said:


> im kinda sick of people posting shit here about coke opium meth or whatever point is this is the wrong place in my opinion ...


This is the others sub forum, it's allowed. whether you or i agree with it here it has a place


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 14, 2020)

Meff is bad OK.


Unless you don't like your teeth of cause.


----------



## canndo (Feb 19, 2020)

rob333 said:


> i see u have never gone on a mad mission on meth


I'm afraid I have. More than once


Let's grind our molars down for three days, pretend to sleep and drink a lot to take the edge off.


----------



## canndo (Feb 19, 2020)

rob333 said:


> also i have known people that have been on meth a good 10-12 years and they look nothing like these meth heads dirty cunts that dont wash fall apart


We must never forget that it is vitally important for those with the message "dont do drugs" find the failures and hoist them up as examples.


90 percent of anyone who opts to use any substance will be responsible or come away clean from whatever they find "interesting"



The other ten are the ones who od, steal their mother's insulin money, ride their bike an hour for a single hit of crack, stare at the sun on acid, drink so much water when rolling that they die.


When demonstrating the power and majesty of a free enterprise system, folks dont find that three time bk dude and say "this is what can happen to you if you start your own business".

They don't point to the roid rager and say "never work out, never even think to lift weights".


But they gotta find that poor drug using failure and make him the poster boy


----------



## New Age United (Feb 19, 2020)

If we really wanna know just what exactly goes into the shake and bake method we might aswell just go head and give the full instructions, it's very easy and simple, but still very dangerous, but I'm just gonna lay it all out there for those who are curious and dont wanna pop up on the radar searching Google for meth recipes. 

This is the shake and bake method, I got these instructions from a fellow member who will remain anonymous 

1.. materials you'll need for 2500mg run.. or two boxes.. one box will work but it's ment for two..
AA lithium batteries .
coffee filters
6-7 foot of 3/8 inch clear plastic fuel line.
funnel.
heavy tin foil.
hydrochloric acid (muriatic) 
freezer gallon zip loc bags.
lye. (sodium hydroxide)
fertilizer high in nitrogen.
like 30.10.10. or something similar .
tree fertilizer stakes or jobe plant stakes these work well.
Coleman fuel or ether (zecol brand)
last a strong plastic bottle..a two liter pop bottle is what I had used in the past.

step 1.. prepair you ephedrine/pseudiphed .. crush into powder ..
step.2 prepair your fertilizer by crushing it as small as possible ..
step .3 fill the bottle up with your fertilizer .. If you found tree plant food stakes use only three of them. if it's regular fertilizer powder use about a cup..
step.4 fill the bottle about a third of the way or shy of half with fuel of choice..
Step.5 add the powdered ephed/pseud. and give it a little swirl to mix it in with the fertilizer ..
step.6 AA lithium batteries. look for the x4 kind. any will work but their the best.. the tricky part is opening them.. either use side cutters and clip the top of the negitive off without hitting the strip in side, then carefully peel the side of the battery until you can pull the strip out.. the strip is wound up around a black carbon strip.. peel these apart discarding the carbon strip.. the lithium strip looks dull and shiny .. with your dry fingers tear the strip in to small pieces and drop them in the bottle .. you'll need two strips for this.. so two batteries ... you can use a plumbers pipe cutter to speed up the processes but you got to take caution and not hit the strip in side..
step.7 after both strips have been added , put in three cap fulls of lye or about a third of a cup..
step.8 THE DANGEROUS PART..
and one pop/soda cap full of water or peroxide to start the reaction. DONT POUR IT ON THE LITHIUM PEICES ..POUR DOWN THE SIDE OF THE BOTTLE AWAY FROM THE LITHIUM ...once the waters in cap off quickly and start swirling the bottle vigorously but DONT SHAKE..
do this for 45 minutes or until the lithium has turned into copper looking beads.. you'll have to burp the bottle around the 20 minute mark or you risk blowing up the bottle.. carefully open it away from heat sources and your face..the gas released is ammonia from the nutes..
step.9 filtering and gassing off..
to filter, squeeze the sides of the bottle to prevent most of the fertilizer from pouring out.. then get a funnel and place it in a clean bottle or in the zip loc bag.. place three coffee filters is the funnel and POUR the reacted fuel through the filters .. once done pour the clean fuel(liquid pseudo meth) in to a zip loc freezer bag.. 
step.10 gassing off the fuel..
first take the tin foil and pull off one foot squares .. then fold them into tight ribbons big enought to fit into the reaction bottle.( I'll get to the reaction bottle in abit)
now find a clean bottle two liter size , it can be glass but it can explode throwing shards every where..
now with you 6-7 foot tubeing bore a hole the cap so the tubing fits in snuggly.. the glue it on the outside of the cap or tape to it tightly.. now fill the CLEAN bottle a third full with the hydrochloric acid.. 
now take the gallon freezer bag and hang it up head high( you May have to warm the bag up in a bath of hot water. it make for a better reaction if its warm) and place one end of the hose/tubing in the bag just above the fuel/gas.. with the other dead with the cap in hand, drop two to three foil ribbons in the bottle with the acid in it and cap quickly .. the foil reacts with the acid marketing a dry hydrochloric gas.. you'll soon see the smoky gas filling up into the zip loc bag.. you'll have to hold the end of the hose tightly into the bag or it will blow out also holding the bag closed so it don't blow out as well.. be sure you don't get a kink in the tubing with this is happening..
as the hydrochloric smoke fill the bag you should see the meth crashing out of the fuel in salt form
. once this is done .. take the bag of fuel and meth over to some clean three coffee filters and funnle through them the fuel and meth . the filters will catch the meth.. be sure to save the fuel because it can be gassed off again ..
the way I did it was the carefully clip the corner of the bag and then POUR through the three filters..
and ta dah.. meth... you can wash with high grade acitone to remove any bullshit that came through with the gassing process ..acitone won't desolve meth .. becarefull..


----------



## Screwylouie (Feb 19, 2020)

Smh...meth.
Sometimes I just want to change my stance on castration and euthanasia


----------



## Budget Buds (Feb 19, 2020)

LOL


----------



## solar beam (Feb 21, 2020)

Forzaitaly1 said:


> Meth? r u serious? I hope U've already gone throu pot and shrooms and LSD and opium and cocaine before u do meth.


Please, do not compare shroomies to that synthetic garbage


----------



## pr3tti (Mar 10, 2020)

I've been taking Vyvanse or Lixdexamphetamine for over 10 years now. I'm 28. Lixdexamphetamine converts to pure amphetamine after going through your digestive tract so it's basically taking amphetamines. I take 30mg once a day, 5 days a week when working, and I take breaks on weekends.

I can tell you that it has changed my life for the better 1000000%. I've always been an intellectual since age 18 but I found it harder and harder to work or concentrate on anything for longer than 30m, unless I was obsessed about some topic, then I'd spend days and nights researching all about that topic and going down that rabbit hole. I suffer from this obsessive mental issue hardcore and the only thing that relieved my symptoms to be able to do simple things like brush my teeth every morning, go to work, do chores, laundry, or have a routine was amphetamine. It was like I could feel normal again, doing those things made me feel good again.


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Mar 25, 2020)

solar beam said:


> Please, do not compare shroomies to that synthetic garbage


Meth is Just one methyl away from over the counter add medication


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Apr 3, 2020)

New Age United said:


> If we really wanna know just what exactly goes into the shake and bake method we might aswell just go head and give the full instructions, it's very easy and simple, but still very dangerous, but I'm just gonna lay it all out there for those who are curious and dont wanna pop up on the radar searching Google for meth recipes.
> 
> This is the shake and bake method, I got these instructions from a fellow member who will remain anonymous
> 
> ...


So what if your out of meth and starting to come down from a week long bender, seems like a lot of effort


----------



## New Age United (Apr 4, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> So what if your out of meth and starting to come down from a week long bender, seems like a lot of effort


You do realize this method is about as simple as cooking dinner


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Apr 4, 2020)

New Age United said:


> You do realize this method is about as simple as cooking dinner


Standing there shaking a bottle for hours vigorously with the chance of losing a hand and you get what a gram?


----------



## New Age United (Apr 4, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> Standing there shaking a bottle for hours vigorously with the chance of losing a hand and you get what a gram?


You stand to lose more than a hand, and you get 2 grams from that recipe lol!!!


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Apr 4, 2020)

New Age United said:


> You stand to lose more than a hand, and you get 2 grams from that recipe lol!!!


Maybe it would create one a brain


----------



## New Age United (Apr 4, 2020)

DrUgZrBaD said:


> Maybe it would create one a brain


The unfortunate thing about the brain is it's just a bunch of chemicals reacting, which leads to compulsive thinking and habits


----------



## Lisa66london (May 16, 2020)

New Age United said:


> If we really wanna know just what exactly goes into the shake and bake method we might aswell just go head and give the full instructions, it's very easy and simple, but still very dangerous, but I'm just gonna lay it all out there for those who are curious and dont wanna pop up on the radar searching Google for meth recipes.
> 
> This is the shake and bake method, I got these instructions from a fellow member who will remain anonymous
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if this is another miss leading information!? because in the gassing 
Ribbon aluminium foil + hydrochloric acid give hydrogen gas!! not hydrochloric gas 
There is a lot of YouTube video on this reaction!! So I'm not sure if you don't understand what you saying Or you intentionally giving misinformation


----------



## grapenut2457 (May 16, 2020)

Culling the herd....


----------



## LinguaPeel (May 25, 2020)

grapenut2457 said:


> Culling the herd....


Howso? Adderall and desoxyn are good for you or the doctor wouldn't prescribe it to children.

No one ever lost a tooth to meth. They lost it to staying up for 3 days not brushing their teeth or eating anything but candy.


----------



## CarlosG13 (May 25, 2020)

Meth abuse is bad m’kay? RrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreaI fuckin bad because addiction destroys your humanity. Bob Marley personally said to me, “marijuana will make you rebel and the other drugs will turn you into a beggar” while he was doing an interview on TV that I saw years later. I have the kind of obsessive compulsive disorder that can result in me mutilating my fingers and hands. Anybody wanna see a picture? With me, a low dose of amphetamine or opiates can really have a positive effect on the ocd and anxiety during a freak out. I know that we all have trauma and damage we are trying to heal from. If you are stuck in a state of stress due to depression, pain, anxiety, abuse or any other situation that is causing you illness, please talk to a doctor and ask about medication and alternative therapies like hallucinogens if you need to. If you are hurting yourself, please stop because I love you. I know how bad it hurts. I know what it’s like to be so far down you think you’ll never reach the surface again and that’s why I love every one of you.


----------



## Joshawah82 (Jan 12, 2021)

chemphlegm said:


> methamphetamine...isnt that the shit they strung our kids out on for decades now, little johnny bites his nails, talks back, is disruptive.....he needs more meth?


 Lmao


----------

